# Splendid Sins!



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 1, 2007)

Splendid sins!

(William S. Plumer, "Sinners Saved by Unmerited Kindness")

Two things are required to make an action right. One is that 
it be lawful in itself. The other is that it be done with a right 
motive. If the thing done is itself wrong, no motives can make 
it right. On the other hand, the thing done may be right in 
itself, but the motive which governs us may be wrong, and 
so the act may be sinful because the motive is sinful. Bad 
motives in good actions are like dead flies in sweet ointments. 
They corrupt the whole. The motive of the heart is everything! 

Most unbelievers do many things which are very proper,
but not out of love to God. The unregenerate man never 
does anything with holy motives. His life is better than his 
heart. Indeed his heart is the worst part of him! It is all 
wrong. It is hard, and proud, and selfish, and unbelieving, 
and without any love to God. So far from pleasing God, all 
the unregenerate are continually offending him. Their very
best works are but splendid sins! They do some things 
which God requires, and abstain from some things which God
forbids--not because they love God or His law, but because it 
promotes their health, or wealth, or honor to do so.

Ploughing is itself a lawful act. If there is no ploughing, 
there can be no bread. Yet God says: "The ploughing of 
the wicked is sin!" Yes, he puts it down with other sins
which greatly offend him. The whole verse reads thus: 
"A high look, and a proud heart, and the ploughing of 
the wicked--is sin." Proverbs 21:4. If God had intended 
to teach that everything done by wicked men--even the 
most common and necessary thing was sinful--could He 
have chosen more fit words? 

Here is a passage which shows that all the religious services 
of the unconverted, are defiled with sin. "The sacrifice of the 
wicked is an abomination to the Lord." Proverbs 15:8.


----------

